# Sait



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Am trying to locate what was the equipment in the SAIT console on my last ship Eurylochus/SWBF. I'm sure someone thumbnailed the cover of the SAIT magazine with same console. 
Swedish 400W Transmitters and the superb Siemens E310 receiver.
While browsing came across two sites of interest. Alfredo/IK6IJF would welcome any R/O's photo to add to his already bulging gallery...
http://digidownload.libero.it/radiofficer/qna.html

Those interested in buying a cd of past 500 kc/s coast station tfc...
http://www.seefunker.de/sfk/CD.htm

Siemens E310 multi coloured push button band change and dial


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Was this the brochure?
Don't know much about it.
Most of the gear I worked on at SAIT was either Marconi or Russian.
I'll try and find the brochure again and look inside it.
Salaams
Kris


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I think it could be Kris, but the one I'm looking for is early 60s with the E310 as the main RX. SAIT supplied us with regular copies but one never thinks to retain them for when the future says we are no more. 
I found the E310 thumbnail on a German site which referred to it as a "boat anchor". I've heard this expression before but didn't realise it was "international." Chunky inefficient Redifon R50M maybe, but not the elegant sensitive E310.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I think the console in that brochure is a bit late for the E310.
It mostly had the latest all singing, all dancing synthesised stuff in it.
I only remember seeing one of the E310s and that was in a seperate case.
I'd have to dig out my tech reports.
You will have seen the attached badges a few times then.(LOL)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> You will have seen the attached badges a few times then.


I only sailed SAIT equipment on one ship and the badges I remember vaguely. 
SAIT was also a QRC (handled radio accounts) for other shipping companies and was one of the avenues worth exploring when looking for a freelance position.


----------

